# Bernie the Banraku



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Bernie the Bunraku*

Alright old stuff I meant to post this guy last-last year. Anyway I made Bernie years ago as sort of a rag doll, a photo-op. But he was always designed with the intention of making him into a bunraku puppet. Well I made a harness out of a baby carrier and put dowels through his arms then attached his feet with mine. At the last minute I gathered up some black clothes and went out trick or treating with the kids. It actually worked out really well the movement was herky jerky and I sort of blended in with the night. Some day maybe I'll post a video but dont count on it because I suck.










This is Bernie before I jammed dowels into his arms.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! Your sculpt is impeccable, and it doesn't get much cooler than a puppet zombie 
I'd be interested in seeing some structural photos, as this is a project I was planning on doing, too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really cool. I kinda even just dig your black hood/gloves/jacket thing too!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet job, a company called Gore Galore had puppets like these at a haunt show I went to.... Bernie looks just as good if not better! Really cool:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy is a hoot and I LOVE the shot with the cat curled up next to him as if it's perfectly normal to have a weird-looking blue guy sitting on your sofa


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Aww, cute kitty!! I want play with those toes!!  The puppet kind of reminiscent of me coming home from work or school.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, he's just awesome! PLEASE post a video so we can see the herky jerky movements! I have to say it also...love the cat on the couch not caring that a zombie is just hanging out


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> That's really cool. I kinda even just dig your black hood/gloves/jacket thing too!


Yeah after looking at me in the hood I have to say it sort of creeps the hell out of me....and I know it's ME!

KC Yeah I've seen those puppets and I love them. This is so low tech too.

Thanks everyone glad you like him. This sculpt is so old but I keep casting it. I really need to sculpt something new.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great, I'd like to see a video of him in action.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

see, _this_ is what i wanted


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, Bernie is AWESOME!!! Love him! (and the sleepy head kitty too!)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool and morbid looking right up my alley


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Always loved Banraku puppets. Cool piece man.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

MUCH better idea using the harness than when I entered the prop challenge years ago and used a PVC harness


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

My kid would about kill for one of those. Great job! I'd love to see a video of him in action too.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks great. I love the detail on him, especially the hands.


----------

